

Feedback on our new site (before it goes live) - auston
http://www.mobuilt.com/site/#

======
hwijaya
I think, saying who you partner with is not helping. "We partnered with
Diamond Supply Co. to help skaters find a place to skate, anywhere." It's
rather obscure the marketing message that you try to convey. After all, users
don't care who you partner with other than how useful is the product.

IMO, if all the links are working, the iSk8 and Pic This are ready for launch.
Take out the Coming Soon though. It won't be too late to put something there
once you have it.

Maybe you want to add "contact us" link? At least, people know how to contact
you guys if they want to.

And, i personally think, something like "We are focused on creating apps to
make life quirky for ..." should just be in "about us" page (link somewhere in
the footer).

Focus more on iSk8 and Pic This. Tweak the photo. Make it bigger. Make the
marketing message more to the point and selling. That's my opinion. Good luck!

------
qeorge
I think its a good start, but honestly I don't think this is ready to launch.

Mostly, I'm not clear on the goal of your site. Are you selling iPhone apps or
iPhone development services (or both)? I ran out of content quickly and was
left a bit confused.

Also, the 2 secondary tabs don't really have any content, so why are they
there? If you keep them you need graphics, even on the coming soon tab.

All that said, the iSk8 app sounds like a cool idea, and kudos for partnering
with DSC.

~~~
potatolicious
Ditto to the above and to hammer the point home: the site doesn't tell me if
you're trying to sell your company's services (mobile app development) or
selling said apps. The "Buy app now!" and "Try now!" invitations seem like the
latter, but the mention of partnerships and the generic-looking mission
statement on the bottom suggest the former.

I would highly suggest developing _separate_ sites for these two purposes.

------
smokinn
You need to sell the product not the company.

You need a bigger image of the product itself. Get rid of all the stuff at the
bottom and put that in an "about us" link in the footer like already
mentioned. Use the extra space to expand the images (they should be _at least_
3x as tall as they are now though the width is good)

I like the clear pricing and learn more link but since the images are going to
be a lot taller use the extra space you'll have on the right to point out the
3 main features.

The see in action link should work of course, with screenshots of relevant app
usage, possibly with an embedded video if you have the budget to make a good
video (a bad video can hurt sales, make sure it's good or don't put one at
all).

Move the partner branding out of the main focus. People generally read from
top right to left, then go back right and read on a diagonal. I thought the
app was to find deals on diamonds or something until I read the description
(reading text generally comes AFTER scanning large images). I would put the
product screenshots on the left side and move the partner logo to the top
right.

Good luck!

------
thorax
It looks nice and clean, but it just seems like a homepage for an iPhone
engineering/consulting team. Is that right?

If that's its goal, it works fine for that. If it was supposed to lead me to
do something other than browse your iPhone apps, it didn't happen. It's not
common to get homepage review requests here (usually it's web services), so I
want to be sure I didn't miss the point.

------
shadytrees
Seconding the feedback already here. You should use up more space to talk
about and sell the apps; the content about your company could go into a
separate place.

------
auston
Clearly these are niche apps, but we are 2 dude team out of S. Fl. - let us
know your thoughts? Thanks!

(Note: AppStore links are not active)

~~~
siong1987
Could you roughly explain your idea here? All the links are obviously no
working at all.

------
gojomo
'iSk8' almost makes it sound like you're finding ice-skating locations! (Is
"Diamond Supply Company" a brand a skateboarder would recognize?)

~~~
menloparkbum
_Is "Diamond Supply Company" a brand a skateboarder would recognize?_

yes

------
zackattack
1\. Your site design looks really good.

2\. The isk8 app is really interesting to me. Would you please email me:
zackster[@]gmail[.]com when it goes live?

Thanks!

